# National Geographic channel listens to logo criticism!!!



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just got a updated response.

Hi,

Thank you for your previous email to the National Geographic letter concerning the brightness of our channel's on-screen logo. We appreciate you bringing this concern to our attention.

We wanted to inform you of a new development regarding this situation. The National Geographic Channel is currently in the process of testing our current logo with a more translucent logo.

We will begin testing out this new development on Monday, September 9 for an indefinite period. This translucent logo has been presented to engineers and they have concluded that this new logo will not cause any burn-in to big screen TV's.

It is extremely important that we hear back from viewers that have a concern about our on-screen logo. This new logo will be tested and is not yet a permanent addition to our channel. National Geographic Channel is relying on your feedback and comments. These comments will help guide the final decision made after this test phase.

Please notify other viewers who are concerned with our current channel logo about the new testing period of the translucent logo. We encourage them to provide us with feedback as well.

Please send any comments or feedback to [email protected]

Thank you,

Dana Fragnoli

NGC


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I received the same e-mail message and I'm certain that many others also did. From reading the message it appears that it's important that we all provide feedback concerning this new, translucent logo. I have already sent my positive thoughts about it and I hope that all other concerned parties will do likewise. I still don't like the intrusive yellow rectangle as it's  a distraction (much like a canary yellow automobile). But, at least, I can start watching the channel again without worrying about a phosphor burn on my CRT.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now if TNN would listen to us about that Damn Black bar!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Ditto. I got it too, be sure and send them a positive feedback for doing this.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

i just sent them a glowing email.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Ditto for the stupid black bar on Oxygen as well!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I got the email too


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Hrmmm I just turned on the channel again and the old solid logo is back...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh Huh I never actually saw the new one - by the time I got the email (and therefore was willing to end my boycott) the logo was back


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, they are probably testing transperent logos offline, don't expect to see an on-air change until they've settled on one.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I was watching and they are still playing with it. It seems to be one intensity for a while then it changes. It seems to be a bit less bright than it was last week (or maybe my phospher has just burned in)


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Yesterday afternoon they had what looked like a 50% transperent logo on the air. You could just see video behind the outlines of the yellow box. I'd think that's enough to prevent burn-in.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe they are playing with the logo so their number go up with all you check on the logo.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't want to see ANY blasted color. If their symbol is so well known, people will know what it is without the ORANGE RECTANGLE SCREAMING AT ME!

Update: I got to see their new, transparent logo this weekend and it is still obnoxious. They should totally remove the color.


----------

